# Business Insurance



## pink-north (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking for business insurance. I know there was one mentioned on this site before, but I can't find the thread. Does anyone know of a good relatively inexpensive insurance provider (Canadian if I could get it)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

If you make under 5000.00  a year you can go through this company. 

www.bombainsurance.com 

After 5 grand you have to join either Soapmakers Guild or HBN to get insurance.


----------



## pink-north (Nov 13, 2007)

I checked out both of the sites, but they don't cover anyone residing in Canada. Which is a huge bummer. I asked the agent who covers my homeowners insurance and I'm trying to find something less costly. Are there any other Canadians out there with this dilema?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is some info I posted to another thread:
*******************************************
Here is 1 company that offers insuarnace: The Soapmaker's Guild , membership cost with insurance will be $480. If you choose to increase the insurance coverage to $2 million, the additional cost is $55.00 

Here is another: Handmade Beauty Network membership is $100.00/year, insurance is $395.00 for one year for a total of $495.00. 

Here are a few more off the top of my head that cover bath & body: Consolidated Insurance, The Hartford (if you are over 50) & Benchmark Insurance. 

Just make sure that buying insurance for a home based business does not cancel out your home owners insurance."
***************************************************
Smelli is right about bombain, they are $250.00 a year, right?


----------



## pink-north (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info and help guys, but the Soapmakers Guild will only insure me if I also  have and American address. This won't help me. I'm really trying to avoid $1,700.00/yr.    There must be something for us Canadians.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW THAT IS HIGH! S H O O T !!!


----------



## pink-north (Nov 14, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my insurance agent turned broker and the best they could give me is $1,700.00/yr, but only if I do all my business in Canada. I wouldn't be covered for the U.S. or overseas.     I really don't want to do this without insurance. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

